Ask HN: What is the best MacOs clone linux or bsd distro? - clamato
======
mattkevan
Elementary OS [0]. It’s an Ubuntu derived distro, with a lot of customisation.
The developers have real taste and a commitment to consistency.

[0] [https://elementary.io](https://elementary.io)

